# Scribus aqua



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2005)

Suite à l'article dans AVM 55, page 19, « *Scribus** sans passer par X11* », j'ai tenté l'installation dudit logiciel open-source de PAO.

Déjà, depuis la parution de l'article, l'équipe a progressé puisque ce n'est plus la version préalpha qui est proposée au téléchargement mais une version « _1.3.2cvs_ », avec deux fichiers de librairies A et B, un fichier freetype et un ghostscript.


 le tout s'installe bien et facilement si on respecte les dossiers comme décrit dans l'article.

 l'application démarre sans souci et lance une fenêtre de choix de format. Joie.

 Impossible d'obtenir l'affichage de la page. J'ai les menus, Scribus me demande même si je veux enregistrer le fichier à la fermeture, c'est bien sympathique de sa part, mais je ne vois rien.

Que cherchè-je ? Le site d'aqua-scribus est anglophone, et moi pas assez pour fouiller une éventuelle solution là-dedans...


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Novembre 2005)

1.3 marchait pas mal chez moi (sauf les préférences)
1.3.1 était très lent et peu utilisable
1.3.2 se plante systématiquement au lancement (initialisation des polices), malgré l'effacement de tous les anciens fichiers liés à Scribus. 
Au début j'ai reporté quelques bugs mais leurs réponses ont été trop sommaires pour donner envie de continuer.


----------



## avosmac (1 Novembre 2005)

Franchement, Fink c'est simple, Scribus s'y installe très bien, et fonctionne pas mal


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Novembre 2005)

oui mais un portage natif Aqua est toujours * a priori * très tentant


----------



## dpi67 (5 Novembre 2005)

Moi c'est l'export en PDF qui pose problème, les couleurs ne sont pas respectées, par rapport à Pages, ou OOO2 ou tout est OK, c'est peut être ma faute, mais je ne voie pas quel paramètre modifier.


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, Fink c'est simple, Scribus s'y installe très bien, et fonctionne pas mal


Je confirme, d'une part *Scribus/X11 fonctionne*, tout simplement, alors que (chez moi en tout cas), *Scribus/Aqua* s'ouvre mais *n'affiche pas les documents sensés être ouverts*.  Un peu gênant, quand même.

Je trouve même une très notable différence de vitesse à l'avantage de la version X11, à l'ouverture. Il me reste à l'utiliser un peu plus pour le comparer à mon préféré de l'heure, RagTime Solo.

_(Impression qui n'engage que moi, je crois que RagTime, Xpress et autre Canvas ont du souci à se faire, mes quelques secondes d'essai de Scribus m'ont convaincu : malgré l'interface graphique Linuxienne à laquelle je n'arrive toujours pas à me faire _(beurk, on dirait du Windows époque 9x )***_, le logiciel est réactif, intuitif.:love: )_​** The Gimp* à partir de la version 2, l'interface s'arrange. Devraient tous s'en inspirer...


----------

